# When to Cut Clover for a 2nd cut?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys, i did my first cut a month ago now, and i have about 2 ac that's seems to be nothing but Clover. This is a horse pasture that i seeded with a pasture mix and it seems that the clover as taken over. I'm curious wat what point do i cut it, i have problems getting the clover to dry so i didn't know if it would benefit me at a certain stage to cut it or now. The one section is starting flower again. Proably a little over a foot high to 18" high. I don't believe this hay will be any good for my horses would cows do ok on strictly Clover hay. Very limited to the grasses in it. They are there just the clover has surpassed it height wise think it's chocking the grasses out.

Curious what everyone thoughts are and what i can do with this hay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You could go ahead and make it, then as soon as you get some regrowth on the clover hit it with 2-4d and kill the clover then scatter more grass seed on and roll it.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

The grass will be just fine. If you want to cut the clover it will make good feed, even for horses. (let the flames begin) Just treat it like alfalfa and make sure the stems are cured before baling. You also want to rake with a little dew moisture to preserve the leaves. Second cut clover will dry down much faster than first. It will die out over the next few years.

BTW don't listen to these guys trying to get you to spray it out ;-)


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Go ahead and cut it when you have quite a few good drying days. Even now, it will take some extra time IMHO. Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would rather bale clover when it is the main plant. The clover/grass mixes to not seem to dry at the same rate. At least you do not have to worry about any grass bleaching while you wait for the clover to cure.
I do not bale much clover. I have fed some to cows and they love it.

It is just me or does it seem there is a lot more clover this year? 
It also seems to be lasting longer into the season than it normally does.
It could be the new and improved types. Could it be the mild winter?
I just can not ever remember large amounts of clover in our area on the second cut.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Same deal on clover here in TN Tim.....believe you must be right about the mild winter affect on clover.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

We have some nice days forcasted close to 90 and few in the 90's but callin for a chance of TSTORM just about everyday so i think I will just wait. I defently have way more clover in my fields then normal and it's coming back super fast. This pasture always had some in but now the whole thing appears to be clover. I reseeded all these areas in the spring, my hayfields w/ T and O Grass and then the pasture with a pasture mix and the clover seem to dominate it. What i no tilled got a late start and is very spotty from what i can tell. I'm hoping i start to see some better result or i may try again in the fall or just round up it all and start from scratch these are fields that have just been brush hogged for a few years up to last year when i started baling.

My horse seem to love the 80 bales of timothy/clover mix that i baled at a neighbors. Just thinking if i bale this i will just feed it in moderation being pretty much pure clover.

Thanks everyone


----------

